
Announcing New AWS Deep Learning AMI for Microsoft Windows - aniketroy
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/11/announcing-new-aws-deep-learning-ami-for-microsoft-windows/
======
btown
The article doesn't make it easy to find the actual AMIs! The calls-to-action
on the linked page [https://aws.amazon.com/machine-
learning/amis/](https://aws.amazon.com/machine-learning/amis/) go to
Marketplace search pages (or tutorials that lead you to them) that don't
actually seem to have the Windows AMIs in question (there are third-party
Windows deep learning AMIs, but with very different stacks.)

This seems to be the correct page, with a full technical specification and AMI
identifiers:
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/dlami/latest/devguide/WIN_2016.ht...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/dlami/latest/devguide/WIN_2016.html)

You can copy-paste, for instance, ami-d50381af (for us-east-1) into the
Community AMIs search box in the Launch Wizard.

------
msapaydin
Do they provide access to GPU’s?

~~~
Impossible
From the post

 _The AMIs come prepackaged with Nvidia CUDA 9, cuDNN 7, and Nvidia 385.54
drivers, and contain the Anaconda platform (supports Python versions 2.7 and
3.5)._

CUDA support and Nvidia drivers imply access to GPUs.

